# SR-71 Blackbird



## FastTrax (Nov 4, 2020)

www.sr-71.org

www.habu.org

www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/news/features/history/blackbird.html

www.wvi.com/~sr71webmaster/sr-71~1.htm

www.fas.org/irp/program/collect/sr-71.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_SR-71_Blackbird


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 4, 2020)

That first image, wow!

What a design.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 4, 2020)

I watched, and heard, these birds take off from Kadena AFB on Okinawa many times. They are beautiful in flight, and extremely fast and loud. You hear them, look up, and then they are gone.

The Okinawans called them Habu's which is also the name of the poisonous vipers on the island.


----------

